# Aftermarket Apple CarPlay / Android Auto retrofit solutions



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

Below I list existing solutions bringing CarPlay to any Audi vehicle. There are basically fives ways to do it, depending on the age and model of the car, especially if the multimedia system involves Audi Multimedia Interface (MMi) or not.



• *1st SOLUTION*: Oldest (but rock-solid) solution: *2-din CarPlay head-units* for vehicles with independent removable car radios (like Audi Concert/Symphony) or navigation systems (like Audi RNS-E). Compatible with:
- A3 8P (2003–2012)
- A4 B7 (2001–2006)
- A6 C5 (1997-2004) 
- TT 8J (2006-2014)
Older car models may also fit.

Many CarPlay/Android Auto head units (most of them with 7" LCD touchscreens) are sold by *Alpine* (iLX-007 which is Lightning-wired only, replaced by Lightning+wireless iLX-107, but also iLX-207 [CarPlay + Android Auto] and iLX-F309 [9"])*, *Pioneer* (from cheapest AppRadio4/SPH-DA120 to their complete CarPlay NEX-AVIC models), *Kenwood*, *JVC*, and *Sony* (XAV-AX100, XAV-AX5000…).







* _Different names in Europe: iLX-700, iLX-702D, iLX-F903D. See country-specific websites._



• *2nd SOLUTION*: Solution for the vast majority of the market today: a *dedicated 3rd-party CarPlay box* (+ suitable cables) located behind the glovebox and connected to the original LCD screen and MMi 2G/3G (retaining Audi mic, steering wheel & MMi knob controls). Compatible with:
- Audi A1 8X (2010-2018)
- Audi A3 8V (2012–2018)
- Audi A4/A5 B8 (2008–2016) and B9 (2016-2018) 
- Audi A6/A7 C6 2004–2011) and C7 (2010–2017)
- Audi A8 D4 (2011-2017)
- Audi Q3 8U (2011–2018)
- Audi Q5 8R (2008-2015)
- Audi Q7 4M (2015-2018)

Several solutions from various companies:
- NaviPlus (Australian company)
- VAG-NaviSystems (Spanish company). It appears their _CarPlay box_ is actually produced by Chinese company Unichip whose official seller in China is AutoSVS Technology.
- Unique Auto Developments (UK company that also proposes to mount these retrofit kits themselves in your car). Same thing: cheaper Chinese version available directly on AliExpress, e.g. at Joyeauto.
- Different (or same?) Chinese boxes are sold on AliExpress, mainly by seller Sinairyu or equivalent.








Many videos on YouTube with these keywords.
Some of these sellers also propose a touchscreen overlay for the LCD screen of some Audi models as an additional option (giving another way to interact with the interface, besides the MMi knob).



• *3rd SOLUTION:* *Replace the Audi LCD screen* by another all-in-one touchscreen + Android system that can also run CarPlay. Not the best option in my opinion, cutting completely the Audi MMi original interface and replacing it with an Android PC. Needs an additional Android Auto/CarPlay authorization key USB dongle to add these interfaces.
- RS Nav (Canadian company)

Not sure if this is really a lot different than other Chinese boxes of solution #2, but it appears older and more cumbersome (Linux-style app launcher).



• *4th SOLUTION:* *Official Audi retrofit parts*, to be purchased and installed in the dashboard independently of the car dealership. This is a native solution requiring minimal cable management, available online for a few cars only. Compatible with:
- A3 8V Facelift (2017-2018) see https://www.vag-car.fr/ami/898-retrofit-carplay-audi-a3-8v-facelift.html
- Q2 (2017-2018) (?)
- maybe others, TBD (difficult to source these parts it seems)










• *5th SOLUTION:* *Official retrofit done at Audi dealership* workshop. Only for these recent models that have MMi Navigation Plus (MIB-2):
- A6 and A7 C7 ≥ 2017
- Q2 2017
- Q7 and Q7 e-tron ≥ 08/17/2015
- TT mk3 (2015-2018)
- R8 (2016-2018)
Article *4M0051472*, see https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...for-the-audi-smartphone-interface-4m0051472-9

- A4 2016-2017
- A5 2017
- Q5 2017
Article *8W0051472*, see https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...for-the-audi-smartphone-interface-8w0051472-9

- A3 2017 with MIB2 High Scale or MIB2 Premium and with electrical interface for external use, AUX-IN and USB
- Q2 2017 with MIB2 High Scale or MIB2 Premium and with electrical interface for external use, AUX-IN and USB (not Q2 with AMI)
Article *8V0051472*, see https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...for-the-audi-smartphone-interface-8v0051472-9



• *6th SOLUTION:* Yes, I initially said "five solutions" but you might be interested in a possible sixth solution, which is a *whole hardware retrofit*, swapping many parts of the car by their more modern counterpart (the LCD screen, MMi/MIB central processing unit and all its cables, etc.) letting your car at a workshop for a whole day. As you can imagine, it costs some money. A Swedish company is specialized in doing such a retrofit for A6, A7 and Q7 ≥ 2015 (and maybe others): https://www.oem-eftermontering.se/tag/audi-carplay/



Finally, latest Audi models (as 2018/2019) now all have native CarPlay and Android Auto when chossing the Audi Smartphone Interface/AppConnect option.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

Who installed one of these CarPlay systems, of which brand and in which car? 

I personally followed 1st solution depicted, installing an Alpine ILX-007 (renamed ILX-700 in Europe) in my Audi TT mk2 (original thread here) + custom dock for iPhone in the ashtray. I've been happily using Carplay for four years with this setup.


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Probably a dumb question so bare with me, but do these options also apply to an allroad (2014–2016)?

I had a ‘14 Tiguan with CarPlay (installed another VW headunit), but I was recently hit by another driver. The car’s totaled and I have my eyes on an allroad, but want to make sure that these modules can be installed in them as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

codyreid said:


> I wonder this myself as well, I'm in a similar position.


I contacted Unique Auto Developments when I considered an Allroad, and they confirmed that their A4 unit is compatible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bantoniewicz (Sep 10, 2015)

Lots of great options though none unfortunately for a 2014 Q7 TDI MMI 3G+. Seems like Audi used something unique for this model year. Our luck...


----------



## Montyhps (Jun 13, 2021)

Is there a way to fit an Audi certified phone interface for q3 2018


----------



## 2018TDIQ5 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi, I have a 2018 Audi Q5 TDI in Colombia that does NOT have Apple Car Play, how can I add the Apple Car Play in this Audi like my 2018 Audi SQ5 that I have in the USA?


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

2018TDIQ5 said:


> Hi, I have a 2018 Audi Q5 TDI in Colombia that does NOT have Apple Car Play, how can I add the Apple Car Play in this Audi like my 2018 Audi SQ5 that I have in the USA?


This retrofit kit may be what you need

 https://unique-ad.co.uk/product/carplay-navigation-retrofit-audi/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

